# Billing for ICD-9 V68.09



## salam (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am having trouble getting reimbursed for appointments for medical clearance forms for school and or work. We typically bill those with ICD-9 V68.09 and E&M code 99212-99213. They are being routinely denied. 

Is there a work around for these kind of appointments to get reimbursed? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 5, 2014)

Most carriers will not cover these clearance forms. You may need to have a policy of charging as a private pay non covered service. What I used to do was have the high school age patients come in for their annual physical within the time frame of usually May to June to perform the annual well visit, and do all the forms for school physicals, scout physicals, swim physicals.  If they came in at a later date with a new form to fill out, we would charge $25.00 to $35.00 for the additional work.


----------

